# تصميم داخلي لفيلا _____



## murad777 (18 أبريل 2010)

تصميم داخلي لفيلا لاحد الزبائن ان شاء الله العمل ينال اعجابكم واتقبل النقد بك صدرا رحب فلا تبخلوا علي بارائكم ونقدكم البناء......
علما بان الاسقف الجبسية موجودة على ارض الواقع مع القيام بتعديلات بسيطة عليها والعمل لم ينتهي بعد ان شاء الله اول ما كملة برفعة لكم...
المودلينج: أوتوكاد _ أكساء وريندر: فيراي ......


غرفة المعيشة بالدور الاول......














المدخـــــل.......






المكـــــتب.......











غرفة المعيشة أو الصالة بالدور الارضي....... 










ديوان الرجال...... 

















زون الدرج....


----------



## EBNALHODA (18 أبريل 2010)

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو

خيال


----------



## طالب ليبي (18 أبريل 2010)

تصميم يعجز عنه العقل للتعبير


----------



## DOSH (19 أبريل 2010)

ما شاء الله الشغل جميل جدا جدا و متناسق و لا يوجد به مبالغة
ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله

هل من الممكن تعمل شير لفايل ماكس خالى من الفرش و المودلز و لكن به الاضاءة بخصائصها و خصائص الرندر؟؟؟
و جزاك الله كل خير
ما هو وقت الرندر تقريبا فى المتوسط لاى من هذه الصور؟؟؟


----------



## hermione (19 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله ما شاء الله قمه فى الروعه تسلم ايدك


----------



## naplosy (19 أبريل 2010)

ماشاء الله الشغل جميل جدا ويسلب الالباب وطريقة توزيعك للاضاءة تدل على عبقريتك, وفقك الله


----------



## روعه (19 أبريل 2010)

رااااااااااااائع


----------



## م لميس (19 أبريل 2010)

ماشاء اللة لقد ابرهنى العمل والمعالجات وربط الحوائط والارضيات والسقف بتصميم مترابط واصبح الفراغ عبارة عن كتلة واحدة متجانسة لكن لاحظت انك تميل الى النوع الهارمونى فى العمل وفى اعتقادى المتواضع الذى لايصل الى مستواك انك لو استخدمت بعض الكونتراست لحركت الفراغ اكثر


----------



## mohamed2009 (19 أبريل 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## murad777 (20 أبريل 2010)

ebnalhoda قال:


> واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> 
> خيال


شكرا لمرورك اخي الكريم.....


طالب ليبي قال:


> تصميم يعجز عنه العقل للتعبير


الله يبارك فيك وعلى كلامك الطيب اخي الكريم....


dosh قال:


> ما شاء الله الشغل جميل جدا جدا و متناسق و لا يوجد به مبالغة
> ربنا يوفقك ان شاء الله
> نعم اخي العمل الخارجي يتطلب ارضاء الزبون ومدى قدرتة على التنفيذ من الناحية المادية.....
> هل من الممكن تعمل شير لفايل ماكس خالى من الفرش و المودلز و لكن به الاضاءة بخصائصها و خصائص الرندر؟؟؟
> ...


نعم اخي ولا يهمك امهلني بعض الوقت, بالنسبة لوقت الرندر من ساعة لساعتين تقريبا......


hermione قال:


> بسم الله ما شاء الله قمه فى الروعه تسلم ايدك


الله يسلمك اخي الكريم.....


naplosy قال:


> ماشاء الله الشغل جميل جدا ويسلب الالباب وطريقة توزيعك للاضاءة تدل على عبقريتك, وفقك الله


الله يبارك فيك وبكلامك الطيب اخي......


روعه قال:


> رااااااااااااائع


انت الرائع اخي الكريم....


م لميس قال:


> ماشاء اللة لقد ابرهنى العمل والمعالجات وربط الحوائط والارضيات والسقف بتصميم مترابط واصبح الفراغ عبارة عن كتلة واحدة متجانسة لكن لاحظت انك تميل الى النوع الهارمونى فى العمل وفى اعتقادى المتواضع الذى لايصل الى مستواك انك لو استخدمت بعض الكونتراست لحركت الفراغ اكثر


الله يبارك فيك م/ لميس,وشكرا لملاحظاتك ولمروك العطر....


mohamed2009 قال:


> *السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


الله يوفقنا ويوفقك اخي محمد وشكرا لمرورك الكريم اخي .......


----------



## lofy (24 أبريل 2010)

شغل روووووووعة الله يقدرني واصل لهذا المستوى..وبالتوفييييييييييييييق


----------



## murad777 (24 أبريل 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ان شاء الله توصلي لاحسن من هذا المستوى اختي الكريمة.......


----------



## oukba (25 أبريل 2010)

*[email protected]*

خيال[/quote]


----------



## يوسف شمس الدين (25 أبريل 2010)

التصميم الداخلى رائع ولو كنت اتمنى مشاهدة الفيلا من الخارج


----------



## murad777 (27 أبريل 2010)

oukba قال:


> خيال


[/quote]
شكرا للاطراء اخي الكريم....


يوسف شمس الدين قال:


> التصميم الداخلى رائع ولو كنت اتمنى مشاهدة الفيلا من الخارج


ولا يهمك غالي والطلب رخيص ان شاء الله برفع لك صورة الفيلا من برع......


----------



## أحمد هنون (29 أبريل 2010)

الصور تتكلم عن نفسها


----------



## murad777 (30 أبريل 2010)

الله يبارك فيك اخي الكريم, وشكرا لمرورك الطيب........


----------



## ماجد العراقي (30 أبريل 2010)

تصميم رائع ومذهل 
تسلم يافنان


----------



## Mostafa Farghaly (1 مايو 2010)

تصاميم رائعة ، مشكورة


----------



## murad777 (1 مايو 2010)

ماجد العراقي قال:


> تصميم رائع ومذهل
> تسلم يافنان





mostafa farghaly قال:


> تصاميم رائعة ، مشكورة



الله يكرمكم أخواني, نورتونا بمروركم الطيب .......


----------



## yam1211 (2 مايو 2010)

جميل وراقي الف شكر


----------



## murad777 (10 مايو 2010)

شكرا للمرور اخ yam1211


----------



## سيرين20 (10 مايو 2010)

شغل ماشآآآآآآآآآآآآآآء الله .......يسامو الايادي


----------



## murad777 (11 مايو 2010)

الله يسلمك سيرين, شكرا لمرورك العطر......


----------



## عاشقة العيون (12 مايو 2010)

مشكور على التصميم اكتر من روعة


----------



## م.بوليانا (12 مايو 2010)

جميل جدااااااا


----------



## eng.lena shehadah (12 مايو 2010)

ماشالله شغل كتير حلو ومرتب 
الى الامام بالتوفييق


----------



## murad777 (14 مايو 2010)

عاشقة العيون قال:


> مشكور على التصميم اكتر من روعة


 
شرفتينا بمرورك العطر عاشقة العيون......


----------



## murad777 (14 مايو 2010)

م.بوليانا قال:


> جميل جدااااااا



انت الاجمل شكرا لمرورك م. بوليانا.......


----------



## murad777 (14 مايو 2010)

eng.lena shehadah قال:


> ماشالله شغل كتير حلو ومرتب
> الى الامام بالتوفييق


الله يبارك فيكي هذا بعض ما عندكم م. لينا.......


----------



## تغريد عبدالرحمن (14 مايو 2010)

جميل جدا .. غاية البساطة والابداع..

وفقك الله


----------



## murad777 (19 مايو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك م/ تغريد وشكرا لمرورك العطر .....


----------



## happy architect (20 مايو 2010)

ماشاء الله شغل غاية في الروعة وتوضيح لملس الخامات عالي الدقة وذوق عالي جدا 
بالفعل شغل جميل جدا جدا جدا ولو أن جميل قليلة في حقه


----------



## لحظه عمر (21 مايو 2010)

ماااااااااشاء الله روووووعه


----------



## المهندس رحم (21 مايو 2010)

صور رائعة شكرا لك على المجهود اخي الكريم


----------



## murad777 (22 مايو 2010)

happy architect قال:


> ماشاء الله شغل غاية في الروعة وتوضيح لملس الخامات عالي الدقة وذوق عالي جدا
> بالفعل شغل جميل جدا جدا جدا ولو أن جميل قليلة في حقه


والله أخجلت تواضعنا اخي الكريم وهذا بعض ما عنكم........
شرفتنا بمرورك الطيب......


----------



## murad777 (22 مايو 2010)

لحظه عمر قال:


> ماااااااااشاء الله روووووعه


انت الاروع اخي شكرا لمرورك الكريم.......


----------



## murad777 (22 مايو 2010)

المهندس رحم قال:


> صور رائعة شكرا لك على المجهود اخي الكريم


الله يبارك فيك وشكرا لمداخلتك الجميلة أخي......


----------



## ابنة الشهيد (23 مايو 2010)

إبداع ما شاء الله

يا ريت أحصل على الملف بصيغة ماكس من غير الاثاث .بس مع الاعدادات و الإضاءة


----------



## ahmed farid (23 مايو 2010)

مشاء الله


----------



## ندا فلسطين (24 مايو 2010)

يسلما هالايدين


----------



## murad777 (27 مايو 2010)

ابنة الشهيد قال:


> إبداع ما شاء الله
> 
> يا ريت أحصل على الملف بصيغة ماكس من غير الاثاث .بس مع الاعدادات و الإضاءة


أن شاء الله أختي اول ما افرق برفع لك الملف......


----------



## murad777 (27 مايو 2010)

ahmed farid قال:


> مشاء الله


شكرا لمرورك أخي ....


----------



## murad777 (27 مايو 2010)

ندا فلسطين قال:


> يسلما هالايدين


الله يسلمك يارب أختي :34:......


----------



## m.alkhdour (28 مايو 2010)

جميل جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## سركوت (29 مايو 2010)

شكرا على هذا الذوق الرفيع


----------



## وله الدنيا (29 مايو 2010)

جدا رائع 

ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن


----------



## اول مهندسة (30 مايو 2010)

ننتظر الغرف والمطبخ


----------



## murad777 (4 يونيو 2010)

m.alkhdour قال:


> جميل جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا



شكرا لمرورك اخي الكريم.........


----------



## murad777 (4 يونيو 2010)

سركوت قال:


> شكرا على هذا الذوق الرفيع


شكرا لمرورك العطر اخي الكريم.......


----------



## murad777 (4 يونيو 2010)

وله الدنيا قال:


> جدا رائع
> 
> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن


الله يبارك فيك اخي وله الدنيا.........


----------



## murad777 (4 يونيو 2010)

اول مهندسة قال:


> ننتظر الغرف والمطبخ


الله يبارك فيك اختي الكريمة.......


----------



## ابو دومة2010 (4 يونيو 2010)

*السلام عليكم *
سلمت يداك عنجد حللووو كتييير بس وين تكملة الفبيلا الطابق الثاني من غرف نوم ...الخ 
وايضا المطبخ والواجهة الامامية و المخطط ومشكوووووور على جهودك راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## cad for all (5 يونيو 2010)

الشغل جميل جدا واختيارك للأضاءة ال ies جيد واختيارك للأثاث من الevermotion archmodels جيد ايضا وانا عندي برنامج خاص بأضاءة الies وبه انواع كثيرة ويعطيك القابليه لرؤيه الاضاءة قبل وضعها في الماكس ولو حبيت تاخده ابعت لي مسج بإيميلك وانا هبعتهولك لأنك شخص مجتهد واحب اني اساعدك ونصيحه مني حاول انك تعمل لقطات نهاريه يعني يكون في شبابيك وشمس علشان تلم جميع انواع الرندر واتمني ان يكون الرندر الخارجي عندك بنفس الداخلي وياريت تقولي انتا خريج جامعة ايه وفين لاني اعتقد اني اعرفك


----------



## المعماري اسامه (5 يونيو 2010)

جيد اخي هذا التصميم والي الامام


----------



## murad777 (6 يونيو 2010)

ابو دومة2010 قال:


> *السلام عليكم *
> سلمت يداك عنجد حللووو كتييير بس وين تكملة الفبيلا الطابق الثاني من غرف نوم ...الخ
> وايضا المطبخ والواجهة الامامية و المخطط ومشكوووووور على جهودك راااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


الله يسلم ابو دومة ان شاء الله بحط التكملة بالمشاركة الاولى......


----------



## murad777 (6 يونيو 2010)

cad for all قال:


> الشغل جميل جدا واختيارك للأضاءة ال ies جيد واختيارك للأثاث من الevermotion archmodels جيد ايضا وانا عندي برنامج خاص بأضاءة الies وبه انواع كثيرة ويعطيك القابليه لرؤيه الاضاءة قبل وضعها في الماكس ولو حبيت تاخده ابعت لي مسج بإيميلك وانا هبعتهولك لأنك شخص مجتهد واحب اني اساعدك ونصيحه مني حاول انك تعمل لقطات نهاريه يعني يكون في شبابيك وشمس علشان تلم جميع انواع الرندر واتمني ان يكون الرندر الخارجي عندك بنفس الداخلي وياريت تقولي انتا خريج جامعة ايه وفين لاني اعتقد اني اعرفك


الله يبارك فيك أخي cad for all وشكرا على ردك الجميل, نعم ارسل لي مجموعة الاضاءات وان شاء الله بعمل بنصيحتك بخصوص الاضاءة النهارية......
هذا تصميم خارجي لمبنى سكني تجاري قبل حوالي 6 أشهر........




ان لسى سنة خامس عمارة ان شاء الله هذه السنة التخرج, ان بدرس بقسم العمارة بجامعة عدن وسنة اولى فنون تشكيلية.........
اتشرفت بمرورك اخي الكريم........


----------



## murad777 (6 يونيو 2010)

المعماري اسامه قال:


> جيد اخي هذا التصميم والي الامام


الله يبارك فيك أخي اسامة.......


----------



## murad777 (6 يونيو 2010)

هذا بقية العمل أن شاء الله ينال أعجابكم.....

مجلس بسيط للنساء....












غرفة النوم الرائيسية.....












ملحق......












________








________


----------



## الجرح العراقي (6 يونيو 2010)

ماشاء الله
تصميم جميل جدا شكرا لك


----------



## cad for all (7 يونيو 2010)

التصميم جميل بس يا ريت تخلي الزجاج شفاف وتحط صوره طبيعيه في الenviroment هتكون واقعيه اكتر
ثانيا غرفة الاطفال سوري في الكلمه ضعيفه شوي حاول تدخل فيها بعض الروح ممكن حته عن طريق الرسومات الجداريه او رق الحائط لكن عمل ممتاز برافو وبالنسبه للقطه الخارجيه فهيا تحتا بعض التعديلات في الاضاءة حاول تزود ال light cache وايضا تضع ال vray sun مع استخدام الvary physical cam وزياده حده الظل ستكون احسن وعاوز اسألك سؤال انتا بتستخدم ال proxy ولا متعرفوش


----------



## cad for all (7 يونيو 2010)

بالتوفيق ودائما للأفضل


----------



## cad for all (7 يونيو 2010)

دي حاجه بسيطه توضح انا عاوز اقولك ايه


----------



## murad777 (7 يونيو 2010)

cad for all قال:


> التصميم جميل بس يا ريت تخلي الزجاج شفاف وتحط صوره طبيعيه في الenviroment هتكون واقعيه اكتر
> ثانيا غرفة الاطفال سوري في الكلمه ضعيفه شوي حاول تدخل فيها بعض الروح ممكن حته عن طريق الرسومات الجداريه او رق الحائط لكن عمل ممتاز برافو وبالنسبه للقطه الخارجيه فهيا تحتا بعض التعديلات في الاضاءة حاول تزود ال light cache وايضا تضع ال vray sun مع استخدام الvary physical cam وزياده حده الظل ستكون احسن وعاوز اسألك سؤال انتا بتستخدم ال proxy ولا متعرفوش


ولا يهمك اخي بس يمكن احيانا يحصل لك ضغط وقت العمل وتحاول تنجز بغض النظر عن المشهد الي انت حابب تخرجة........
بالنسبة لغرفة الاطفال وفي غرف تانية ماكانش بيدي اعمل الكثير الزبون مش راضي اضيف اي شي عشان الكلفة واكتفى باللالوان فقط ونوع التكتشر........


cad for all قال:


> بالتوفيق ودائما للأفضل





cad for all قال:


> دي حاجه بسيطه توضح انا عاوز اقولك ايه


فهمت قصدك شوف هذا العمل قمت فيه قبل سنة تقريبا وفيه البروكسي.......
*

This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image. The original image is sized 2500x1667.

*


----------



## murad777 (7 يونيو 2010)

معي اعمال الحمد لله كثيرة لاننا بدات اشتغل بالسوق من سنة تاني عمارة, وكسل اعرضهم ^_^ , لاكن معرفتناش بنفسك أخي  cad for all..........


----------



## cad for all (7 يونيو 2010)

انتا تقص ايه بالبروكسي هي المشروع ده


----------



## cad for all (7 يونيو 2010)

تقصد ايه بالبروكسي في المشروع ده انا قصدي ال vray proxy


----------



## cad for all (7 يونيو 2010)

انا اسمي علي الشناوي مهندس معماري من مصر وخريج دفعه 2007 وكنت في نفس حالتك اعمل من سنه اولي بالعمل الخارجي والمواقع وايضا مشاريع التخرج وكنت استشاري في مشروع متحف قومي في شرم الشيخ وحاليا استشاري في السعوديه


----------



## murad777 (7 يونيو 2010)

اتشرفت بمعرفتك اخي علي, نعم انا اقصد الفبراي بروكسي......


----------



## cad for all (7 يونيو 2010)

وانا كمان اتشرفت بمعرفتك واتوقع ليك مستقبل زاهر وهتكون مهندس ممتاز انشاء الله ربنا يوفقك


----------



## murad777 (7 يونيو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك م/علي واتمنى لك ايضا مستقبل زاهر اخي الكريم, وشكرا لطيب اخلاقك .......


----------



## cad for all (7 يونيو 2010)

وانا كمان اتشرفت بمعرفتك وانتا ممتاز وانشاء الله هتكون مهندس احسن وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## murad777 (7 يونيو 2010)

الجرح العراقي قال:


> ماشاء الله
> تصميم جميل جدا شكرا لك


الله يبارك فيك وشكرا لمرورك أخي الكريم......


----------



## arch_waleed77 (7 يونيو 2010)

رووووعة والله ترى الشغل ياخذ العقل ماشاء الله 
الله يعطيك العافية وتمنى لك كل التوفيق 
كــي بل


----------



## مون لايت وايت (8 يونيو 2010)

انا في حياتي ما شفت احلى ولا اروع ولا اهدى من كذه 
ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن


----------



## مون لايت وايت (8 يونيو 2010)

لو سمحت باقي البيت اعرض صوره


----------



## طائر الجارح (9 يونيو 2010)

باسم اللة و ما شاء اللة و اللة يعطيك العافية


----------



## مملكه الحريه (9 يونيو 2010)

بجد جميله والالوان متناسقه وهادئه


----------



## suwan (9 يونيو 2010)

ما شاء الله 
شكرا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## murad777 (10 يونيو 2010)

arch_waleed77 قال:


> رووووعة والله ترى الشغل ياخذ العقل ماشاء الله
> الله يعطيك العافية وتمنى لك كل التوفيق
> كــي بل


الله يعافيك حبيبي وليد كيبل, ويوفقك كما اخي الحبيب......



مون لايت وايت قال:


> انا في حياتي ما شفت احلى ولا اروع ولا اهدى من كذه
> ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن





مون لايت وايت قال:


> لو سمحت باقي البيت اعرض صوره


الله يبارك فيك مون لايت وايت والله اخجلتي تواضعنا بكلامك العطر اختي الكريمة.......
بقية الفيلا في المشاركة رقم 59




طائر الجارح قال:


> باسم اللة و ما شاء اللة و اللة يعطيك العافية


الله يعافيك اخي طائر الجارح.....



مملكه الحريه قال:


> بجد جميله والالوان متناسقه وهادئه


نورتنا بمرورك اخي ممكله الحرية......



suwan قال:


> ما شاء الله
> شكرا على المجهود الطيب


الله يبارك فيك ......suwan


----------

